# For BASE EOS owners..



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

Found the MFD Menu...
You really DO have to read the manual...you'll be lost without it....
Hold the Down button on the stalk for 3 or more secconds to access MFD menus...you can change ATA/Convenience features...etc..
If this was well known... nevermind...but i was under the impression that BASE owners could not changed these things or even had access to the menu's...
I wonder what else lurks...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: For BASE EOS owners.. (passat06boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat06boi* »_I wonder what else lurks...

In the old days, the line was "Only the shadow knows..." - now, it's "Only those who read the owner manual know".


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: For BASE EOS owners.. (passat06boi)*

Are you sure you're talking about the BASE base model? Mine doesn't have a rocker switch or an OK button on it at all, like it shows in the manual. It's just a plain ole button with the slider switch at the top. But it says on my window sticker that I have a compass, too, but I can't find it. Hmmmm.


_Modified by jnhashmi at 10:33 PM 12-5-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: For BASE EOS owners.. (jnhashmi)*

Hi Jason:
I think the compass hides out in the multi-function display, so, if you check the directions in the manual for operating the MFD, you will probably discover the trick to finding the compass.
Failing that... put the roof down, and note the position of the sun relative to the time of day.








Michael


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: For BASE EOS owners.. (jnhashmi)*

You either get a multi-function steering wheel or the stalk. My impression was the Base trim had the stalk and all the others had the multi-function steering wheel.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

2.0T without Sports or Luxury package do not have the multi function steering wheel. I know, because I own one. 2.0T trim gets stack controls, which are surprinsingly easy to use with your hand on the steering wheel.


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: For BASE EOS owners.. (PanEuropean)*

The problem is that the manual tells me to push buttons that I don't have. The stalk in the manual doesn't look like the stalk in my car. The stalk in the manual has more buttons that mine has...?
In fact, the radio in the manual doesn't look at all like the radio in my car - the radio in my car is way more stripped down.
Also the center console in my car doesn't look like the center console in the manual. Mine, again, is much more stripped down.
I will take some photos and post shortly.


_Modified by jnhashmi at 8:25 AM 12-6-2006_


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: For BASE EOS owners.. (jnhashmi)*

Attached are four photos that illustrate four things that I was not expecting regarding my base eos.
1) The controls on the windshield wiper stalk are missing two buttons that are in the manual (an "OK" button at the bottom/underside of the stalk, and the toggle-type switch on the end of the stalk) and therefore I don't know how to access the MFD (it says "compass" on my window sticker so I figure it must be there somewhere):









2) The MFD is only half the size of the ones I had seen in other pictures:









3) The radio is much more stripped down than any photo I had seen and not at all the one that is in the manual:









4) I wasn't expecting there to not be an armrest/center storage console (for CDs and such.) As you can see there is only a cup holder:










_Modified by jnhashmi at 12:58 PM 12-6-2006_


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: For BASE EOS owners.. (jnhashmi)*

Can you post a picture of the steering wheel? Does it have buttons?
After looking at the VW site I see that you don't have the base model, you have a 2.0T with no options, but that car should still come with either the stalk or multifunction stearing wheel.
Also, if it makes you feel better, you can't actually get a cd in the center console with arm rest, it's too small. (Also the base model specs say it doesn't have that option.)



_Modified by gilesrulz at 1:39 PM 12-6-2006_


----------



## tmehanna (Oct 19, 2006)

Don't think the car has a MFD and hence it has no buttons. Like he pointed out above, the display is half the size of MFD.


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

YES...HE DOES have the BASE model... b/c i too have the base and so says the windows stick.
MY MFD is double that size, i too have no armrest (like the MY specs say), I have the same radio (it's the base, then there's upgraded with larger screen, then there is NAV), and as far as the controls go...they are on the stalk for the windshield wipers.
I wasn't expecting the Climatronic...I was expecting climatic... I believe that's the digital one...In either case, I got the dual/digital gauges... but no Heated seats... obviously b/c it's the base, and the 2.0T gets the heated seats standard...
explained?
what is vw doing with their features and options!?!?


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (passat06boi)*

Well I guess I have no frikkin idea whats going on then. I certainly wouldn't put it past that factory to put either the wrong stalk, or the wrong climate control on your car. They've been way less than perfect so far. I guess the only way to get it straight is to tell your dealler that the compass is broken (assuming you don't have the steering wheel controls.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (passat06boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat06boi* »_explained? ...what is vw doing with their features and options!?!?

Jonathan:
Please, don't always assume that if something is not immediatly comprehensible to *you *that the fault lies with 'the other party'. I have no idea how Eos are kitted out in the United States market, but a quick look at the Eos Specifications (which is freely available at the VW website) will answer your question.
You made a post the other day entitled "VAG-COM doesn't work on an Eos" or words to that effect - that was a bit misleading to all who read it, and statements like that just cause confusion. If you're not sure about something, just say you are not sure - probably someone else has the answer, or failing that, they will know where you can go to get the answer.
In any case, the answer to all the questions about "where is the compass", "is there a compass", and "what vehicles get the MFD and which ones don't" can be found on the spec sheet referenced in the paragraph above.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: For BASE EOS owners.. (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_After looking at the VW site I see that you don't have the base model, you have a 2.0T with no options...

Giles, I don't think you are correct. The VW specification sheet (link provided in the post above) states that the 2.0T comes with the compass and MFD, and the owner of the car pictured above has stated pretty clearly that he has a 'base' model (meaning, 2.0, not 2.0T).
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: For BASE EOS owners.. (passat06boi)*

*Archival Note:* Related topic (duplicate posting of this topic) -Where is the display of compass heading?


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Thanks for the Spec sheet. This continues to confuse the matter, however, as what it says just doesn't match up with what is on my actual car.
For instance:
1) It says the Climatronic is not standard on the base model, yet I have it, even though the window sticker clearly shows I have no options (as evidenced by the price : - )
2) It says a covered ash tray area is standard, but mine is not covered.
3) It says two cup holders are standard for the rear passengers, but I only have one
4) It says the digital compass is not included on the base model, yet my window sticker says I have it (although as it has been well covered here, I can't FIND it)
Etc...
So I still don't know what i really should have and have not...
Honestly, I don't really care that much about anything but finding the compass, which the sticker says I have. I think I'll call my service advisor here in town and post what I find out.


_Modified by jnhashmi at 11:16 PM 12-6-2006_


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (jnhashmi)*

One way to tell which you have is if you paid (or the sticker says) 27k you have the base model, if it says 29k, you have the 2.0T with no options. 
The way they marketed that base car is BEYOND confusing, and I can't think of any reason, let alone a good one, to have done it that way. The main difference between a base EOS and 2.0T is that there are no options available for the base at all, and you can get options for the 2.0T. Add to that a few minor differences (such as the Climatic vs Climatronic) and you've got the breadth of the changes. They even have the same engine in them, which only confuses things more when you consider the names they chose for the trim levels.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I have to agree the naming of the trim is confusing, since the trim name is the engine type. If you consider the 2.0T trim to mean "More Stuff Standard, options Available" it becomes clearer.
I'm thinking that some runs of the BASE assembly were completed with components of the 2.0T trim due to parts availability. We haven't seen anyone complain of an extra stuff hat they received.
I did hear of someone receiving a BASE model with the Climtronic gauges, but this was mentioned on the price sheet as "promotional" or "incentive" and not charged for, and the car was still $27.9K You don't stop the factory from building base models if you don;t have the gauge, or the smaller mfd. HOWEVER, I thought the Climatronoic gauges actually came matched to a more complex A/C routing system, with more gates and electronics that the knob operated a/c. Maybe not....


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (jnhashmi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jnhashmi* »_I think I'll call my service advisor here in town and post what I find out.

Jay:
Have a peek at this thread, especially the attachment to the very last post, where I attached a PDF showing the option fitment on my car. Your service adviser can print out a similar datasheet for your car - that will take all the guesswork out of things. Perhaps download the datasheet for my car, and take it into the dealership so you can show the person what you want. This datasheet is obtained by logging into the 'ElsaWeb' function of the VW computer system, and entering the VIN to get 'detailed build information'.
Here's the link: Understanding Production Codes & Build Stickers.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_I'm thinking that some runs of the BASE assembly were completed with components of the 2.0T trim due to parts availability.....

Although this is a possibility, I know that the assembly plants do their very, very best to avoid this kind of 'involuntary upgrade', simply because of the confusion it causes when the vehicle arrives in the marketplace where it will be sold.
I know of one assembly plant that has a 'pecking order' of marketplaces in case involuntary (no-charge) upgrades have to be made - and the local marketplace, meaning, the same country where the vehicle is built - is at the top of the list, and the NAR marketplace, which might as well be the dark side of the moon so far as communication is concerned, is at the bottom of the list.
It's pretty easy for this assembly plant to send an email to a dealer 50 miles away and say "hey, this car is going to have such and such a goodie on it, no charge, it's a logistics thing" - especially when both the assembly plant staff and the local dealer staff speak the same language. It's another thing when they are dealing with, uh, North America.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: For BASE EOS owners.. (passat06boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat06boi* »_MY MFD is double that size, i too have no armrest (like the MY specs say), I have the same radio (it's the base, then there's upgraded with larger screen, then there is NAV), and as far as the controls go...they are on the stalk for the windshield wipers. I wasn't expecting the Climatronic...I was expecting climatic... I believe that's the digital one...In either case, I got the dual/digital gauges... but no Heated seats... obviously b/c it's the base, and the 2.0T gets the heated seats standard...
explained?
what is vw doing with their features and options!?!?

Jonathan:
Check the badging on the back of your Eos, on the right side of the trunk lid. If it says "2.0T" you do not have the '2.0 Base Model', you have a 2.0T. Referring to the VW specification sheet for the NAR Eos, it appears that your vehicle is correctly configured. 
Your user signature indicates that you have a 2.0T, not a base model 2.0.
Michael


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: For BASE EOS owners.*

I just got a call from my dealer. They told me that the compass has been discontinued in the base Eos as of 10/12/06. So there is definitley NOT A COMPASS IN THE BASE MODEL (anymore.) They said the window sticker didn't catch up with their decision to discontinue the compass. They also offered some sort of compensation. I am not sure what we will come up with yet. They want me to fax them my window sticker for their records.


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Jason
Well at least you finally know now, after all these posts. Isn't it a pity that someone from VW doesn't check, or acknowledge, this popular English language forum? There have been a few legitimate complaints and concerns about a brand new model, understandably, and some silly ones, but the silence from VW themselves is questionable.
If I spoke German I could check the numerous posts on other forums, but c'mon VW get in touch with us, we are the ones who trust you enough to spend a lot of money, in my case £33000. Hellooo..taptap....


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GurnyGub* »_...Isn't it a pity that someone from VW doesn't check, or acknowledge, this popular English language forum?

Our experience in the Vortex Phaeton forum - over the past two years - is that the people at VW of America do lurk behind the scenes and watch what is posted, and the people at the factory in Dresden also watch the forum to stay up to date about what is happening 'out there'.
This is one of the reasons it is important that we try and keep the general tone of our forum solution-focused, and not let it turn into a whinefest. Our experience in the Phaeton forum has been that if we stay reasonably objective, open-minded and solution-focused, we then enjoy remarkably good behind the scenes (informal) communication with VW, both the local importer and the factory. In other words, if they think we are reasonable people, they talk to us.
In other markets - notably the German market - it is not uncommon for VW employees (usually engineers) to participate in the owner forums. They don't formally acknowledge that they are VW employees, but for sure all the forum regulars know 'who's who'. I have been told that the VW of A employees cannot participate in the forums because of legal issues that exist in the United States. It's not a fear of being sued by owners, it has to do with the legal relationship between the importer and the franchised dealerships. If VW presented information in the forum before they presented it to all of their franchised dealers, the dealers could then sue the importer.
That is perverse, but sadly it is the nature of the legal system in that marketplace. Hence the importance of us maintaining some kind of credibility (rational discussion) so that we can maintain our informal communication relationships with the manufacturer and the various importers.
Michael


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: For BASE EOS owners. (jnhashmi)*

Jason, does your production sticker say "LimEd" ?
This sticker is in your owners manual, and also under the hood near the driver's window.
After VWoA finally sorted everything out, they mentioned that 126 vehicles had this issue, and I asked for a letter documenting the difference.
(my dealer wouldn't do _anything_ about the missing features, and blamed VWoA. We all know that our purchase is _actually with the dealer and not VWoA_, but VWoA stepped forward finally and took care of the issue)
The letter that VWoA sent me mentions how many had the window-sticker issue, but does not give VIN ranges, production dates, etc. I am also left to guess or assume that the other differences from spec were limited to this time (such as inclusion of Climatronic)
Please share with us what your production code sticker lists (blur last of VIN if you wish), so that we may mark when options started and stopped.
If you get a chance to scan your Eos, there is also a thread of VAG-COM scan lists.
William


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: For BASE EOS owners. (kghia)*

wow....i cant beleive they even make the EOS so stripped down.....for that price they cant even give the guy a compass!!!
I too have the Base (non- sport or lux) but with upgraded audio and leathertte seats (assuming only upgrades) and have the stalk controls and full MFD...weird they dont seem to be that much more expensive to build...


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: For BASE EOS owners. (Domdog31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Domdog31* »_wow....i cant beleive they even make the EOS so stripped down.....for that price they cant even give the guy a compass!!!
I too have the Base (non- sport or lux) but with upgraded audio and leathertte seats (assuming only upgrades) and have the stalk controls and full MFD...weird they dont seem to be that much more expensive to build...

Then I don't think youhave the base model if you're from Joisey.. it sounds like you have a 2.0T model... and a Joisey accent!!!
remember its base, 2.0T, and 3.2 as the three trims available for the US. For the base and 2.oT model, leatherette are standard. The 2.0T gets the stalk controls, full MFD and they can get the upgraded audio header unity (not the dynaudio). 
I think the naming is confusing because the base come with the same 2.0T engine as the 2.0T trim! They should have taken a page out fo the american dinner menu and callit the 2.0T, the 2.0T deluxe and the 3.2!! Done!!


_Modified by archiea at 8:05 PM 5-21-2007_


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: For BASE EOS owners. (archiea)*

you must have a keen sense of apehtics if you can notice an accent through text.....thanks for the breakdown, maybe I can decipher it all through that california accent (joke)


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: For BASE EOS owners.. (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Check the badging on the back of your Eos, on the right side of the trunk lid. If it says "2.0T" you do not have the '2.0 Base Model', you have a 2.0T. Referring to the VW specification sheet for the NAR Eos, it appears that your vehicle is correctly configured. 
Your user signature indicates that you have a 2.0T, not a base model 2.0.
Michael

This is not true-- my "Base" Eos has a badge that says "2.0T", as delivered. My vehicle's "options" identify my vehicle as the "Base" trim level. I have the wacky combination referenced here-- Climatronic, no heated seats, smaller MFD & no stalk buttons, fully manual seats, etc.
It seems like there is another model number on the production codes sticker (mine is 1F7 5V2), but I haven't found a decoder for that number.
William


_Modified by kghia at 10:46 AM 5-22-2007_


----------



## wkc (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: For BASE EOS owners.. (jnhashmi)*

This is what a basic 2.0T with no options added look like:








































The radio is identical to your Base EOS.


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

wow... that is really sparse. I am so glad I only drove the 3.2 and 2.0T sports models. I settled on the 2.0T Sport because of not really wanting to spend all a few grand more for 50hp, fancy headlights and a beeping rear end.


----------

